# Canard PC & Canardpc.com > Actualité canardpc.com > [Journal de bord] Canard PC n° 373 : il ne peut en rester qu'un

## Izual

Voici le topic pour réagir aux articles du CPC 373.

----------


## iamleyeti

Bravo aux journalistes pour votre travail sur le dossier Crunch Investigation <3

----------


## Fakir Bleu

L'article est dingue, j'imagine que ça n'a pas du être simple à démêler. (Merci melekta pour le partage de l'article si jamais tu passes par là)

----------


## vectra

Peut-être déjà passé: CPC évoqué sur un article du Monde évoquant Quantic Dreams:

http://www.lemonde.fr/pixels/article...6_4408996.html

----------


## Zerger

Pas de config de canard pour ce numéro? C'est lié à l'histoire des 2 failles trouvées?

----------


## Izual

Elles n'avaient simplement pas été publiées en avance. C'est corrigé.  ::):

----------


## Zodex

Dans un des encadrés de l'Autopsie sur Firefall :

"Vous souhaitez voir Anelka qui présenté Firefall rajoint l'équipe de Shenhua ?"

On dirait que deux phrases se sont mélangées, cela en est presque indécent.

----------


## Izual

> Dans un des encadrés de l'Autopsie sur Firefall :
> 
> "Vous souhaitez voir Anelka qui présenté Firefall rajoint l'équipe de Shenhua ?"
> 
> On dirait que deux phrases se sont mélangées, cela en est presque indécent.


Ah oui mince. Corrigé aussi, merci.

----------


## Bibik

Gros gros numéro que voilà, merci pour l'article sur Firefall même si je vous trouve un peu sévère avec le jeu qui était quand même super plaisant . Peu de mondes ouverts avaient autant de libertés de mouvements notamment sur les hauteurs avec le jetpack ou le glide, qui permettaient de sublimer l'exploration, d'ailleurs aucun fan de Firefall n'a jamais trouvé de remplaçant. A mon sens la responsabilité de la mort de Firefall est tout autant due à The9 qu'à Kern. Vous avez bien retracé comment Kern a cramé le budget et son studio mais The9 a lui investi et réinvesti dans Firefall dans le but de lui faire pénétrer de gré ou de force le marché asiatique (pour surfer sur le succès de WoW, dont il me semble ils avaient perdu les droits d'exploitation sur ce territoire ô combien juteux). Ils n'en avaient rien à cirer de la pérennité du studio et de ses clients occidentaux.

Si bien que le jeu a subi revamps sur revamps. Sur les 4 années, il y a eu 2 revamps du crafting notamment, le retrait du PvP, et il me semble deux ou trois revamp du tutoriel et de la storyline. Le dernier clou posé dans le cercueil a été une méga revamp du jeu à l'orée 2015 avec nombre de changements critiques sur l'itemisation, la progression du jeu, le craft, une boutique et des microtransactions plus présentes (tiens tiens...) et de nombreuses chamboulements dans les classes. 

Le pire, c'est que cette revamp a été prélaunch sur la version chinoise et c'était une catastrophe technique et un bide commercial immense. Sentant l'urgence de la situation, les décideurs ont décidés de pousser le lancement sur les serveurs occidentaux coûte que coûte faisant fi des retours négatifs du PTS (serveur test) aussi bien sur les changements que sur la stabilité de l'ensemble. Le relaunch a été catastrophique. Il y a eu des semaines de problèmes serveurs, des bugs en pagaille, moins de contenu (le relaunch devait se faire en plusieurs étapes qui ré-ajoutaient le contenu existant par zones, un classique dans le secteur), des retards, et ainsi de suite. Le jeu ne s'en est jamais remis et la petite communauté qui subsistait depuis l'open beta en a eu marre de se faire sucrer pour la troisième fois ses progressions de personnages. 

The9 "oubliait" même de payer les employés américain du studio de Firefall, période de Noël qui plus est, des fois les serveurs disparaissaient sans explications pendant trois jours puis revenaient par magie avec un message en google trad. Vu la réputation de shady business des investisseurs chinois de The9 (club de foots, paradis fiscaux etc...) je pense qu'ils voulaient juste acquérir le studio et les droits d'exploitation et s'en débarasser fissa.

----------


## Frypolar

C’est Fishbone qui doit être content avec cet article sur Quantic Dreams. Il a déjà tout ce qu’il faut pour illustrer sa rubrique.

----------


## Borh

Ca sert à quoi la magouille que fait Quantic Dream de menacer d'un licenciement pour faute, pour finalement faire un licenciement à l'amiable et réembaucher pour augmenter ? Pourquoi ne pas faire directement de l'amiable puis réembaucher ? Pourquoi ne pas augmenter sans licencier et filer une prime ? 
Ils paient moins de taxe en procédant ainsi ?

----------


## Tiri

> Ca sert à quoi la magouille que fait Quantic Dream de menacer d'un licenciement pour faute, pour finalement faire un licenciement à l'amiable et réembaucher pour augmenter ? Pourquoi ne pas faire directement de l'amiable puis réembaucher ? Pourquoi ne pas augmenter sans licencier et filer une prime ? 
> Ils paient moins de taxe en procédant ainsi ?


Exactement, les négociations de ce genre ne sont pas taxées je crois, ou alors fortement moins.

----------


## Seboss

Réaction d'un prétendu salarié de QD : https://twitter.com/TauvelPierre/sta...88167416295429

----------


## Frypolar

> Réaction d'un prétendu salarié de QD : https://twitter.com/TauvelPierre/sta...88167416295429


Le problème c’est que quand tu bosses dans une boîte, surtout un studio JV où les places sont rares, tu râles pas trop dessus. En général. Et vu l’ambiance de beauf, comme c’est un mec, j’aurais encore moins tendance à le croire.

----------


## Zerger

> Réaction d'un prétendu salarié de QD : https://twitter.com/TauvelPierre/sta...88167416295429


Ca n'est pas parce que ca se passe bien dans ton équipe que c'est le cas dans les autres  ::P:

----------


## Seboss

Et il faut voir depuis quand cette personne travaille dans le studio. La plupart des témoignages d'anciens employés relatent des faits datant de quelques années.

----------


## Zerger

Bon de toute facon, comme dit Fryploar, je vois mal un employé de QD venir encenser l'article sur son compte twitter  :^_^: 

Sauf si tu viens de gagner au loto, et que tu comptes larguer un étron sur le bureau du patron avant de partir....

----------


## Alab

Mood twitter :
Bande de journaleux islamo bobo gaucho complotiste. Le timing était parfait pour réduire dans la bout Quantic avant qu'ils sortent le jeu, bande de jaloux ! Tout ça pour faire du contenu payant putaclic.  :Cell: 

Et puis de toute façon :



> Alors une chose : ne jugez pas trop vite, et surtout, ne croyez pas tout ce que vous lisez.


  ::P: 

(C'est dommage de pas mettre Quantic Game dans le titre du topic, les rageux de jvc vont pas pouvoir venir se plaindre sur le forum car ils trouveront pas le topic dédié.  ::ninja::  )

----------


## noir_desir

> Mood twitter :
> Bande de journaleux islamo bobo gaucho complotiste. Le timing était parfait pour réduire dans la bout Quantic avant qu'ils sortent le jeu, bande de jaloux ! Tout ça pour faire du contenu payant putaclic. 
> 
> Et puis de toute façon :
> 
> 
> (C'est dommage de pas mettre Quantic Game dans le titre du topic, les rageux de jvc vont pas pouvoir venir se plaindre sur le forum car ils trouveront pas le topic dédié.  )


En plus, je ne sais pas si elle compare médiapart ou le monde à un blog, genre les journalistes de ces médias font des articles comme ça sans preuve juste histoire de (elle vit trop avec un pseudo journaliste :/), comme si c'était des lapins de 3 semaines....

----------


## Sylla

Je suis atterré par les réactions que je vois sur twitter et YT... D'un côté des journalistes qui enquêtent pendant des semaines avec des témoignages, documents et tout et de l'autre des gens qui connaissent quelqu'un qui leur a dit que c'était cool devinez sur qui on crache?
Le niveau des réactions est pathétique...entre les "mais c'est partout pareil" ou encore "je connais quelqu'un de confiance qui..." ou pire les "vous voulez saboter leur jeu" c'est à se pendre...heureusement qu'il y en a quelques un qui restent sains d'esprit dans tout ce bazar.

Quant à Carole, elle est à la hauteur de la réputation de J.C et des cours de journalisme leur ferait le plus grand bien. Lire que la presse raconte n'imp sur les réseaux vaut son pesant de cacahuètes.

----------


## Zerger

En même twitter/facebook, c'est un peu le PMU du net

----------


## Sylla

Je sais bien mais je m'y fais pas. Le pire, c'est l'autre gland qui a trouvé le temps de faire sa vidéo si vite à peine l'enquête publiée. Dans le genre j'appelle à prendre du recul mais je me dépêche de faire mon truc pour être bien visible, c'est vraiment le dernier des escrocs.

----------


## noir_desir

> Je suis atterré par les réactions que je vois sur twitter et YT... D'un côté des journalistes qui enquêtent pendant des semaines avec des témoignages, documents et tout et de l'autre des gens qui connaissent quelqu'un qui leur a dit que c'était cool devinez sur qui on crache?
> Le niveau des réactions est pathétique...entre les "mais c'est partout pareil" ou encore "je connais quelqu'un de confiance qui..." ou pire les "vous voulez saboter leur jeu" c'est à se pendre...heureusement qu'il y en a quelques un qui restent sains d'esprit dans tout ce bazar.
> 
> Quant à Carole, elle est à la hauteur de la réputation de J.C et des cours de journalisme leur ferait le plus grand bien. Lire que la presse raconte n'imp sur les réseaux vaut son pesant de cacahuètes.


Sans doute, l'habitude de trainer sur des blogs, et l'oublie que non tous les journalistes ne font pas que de la merde, certains vérifient leur sources etc.

----------


## Zerger

> Je sais bien mais je m'y fais pas. Le pire, c'est l'autre gland qui a trouvé le temps de faire sa vidéo si vite à peine l'enquête publiée. Dans le genre j'appelle à prendre du recul mais je me dépêche de faire mon truc pour être bien visible, c'est vraiment le dernier des escrocs.


Le mec fait une vidéo pour dire qu'il ne sait rien ?

----------


## Zapp le Grand

> Le mec fait une vidéo pour dire qu'il ne sait rien ?


Il fait une vidéo pour défendre ses potes, tout simplement (comme un youtuber qui a prévenu que TOUT ETAIT FAUX, car lui avait UNE SOURCE interne qui lui a dit que tout était faux, donc ta gueule enquête de plusieurs mois de 3 médias majeurs !!!)

----------


## Alab

Ouais entre la vidéo de J.C qui dit qu'il sait ce que c'est que le harcèlement, qui redit plus ou moins ce qui est dit dans les articles le tout agrémenté de "mais bon attention aux sons de cloches" et en faisant une vidéo assez longue pour caser plusieurs pubs et l'autre qui suit les consignes de QD c'est vrai que c'est pas très glorieux les réactions.


Spoiler Alert! 







(Cliquez pour dérouler)

Ah et les réactions "c'est comme ça partout" ou bien "c'est pas un boulot de journalistes jv que de parler de ce qu'il se passe entre un gros patron et ses employés"...  :Facepalm:

----------


## Sylla

J'ai bien aimé aussi le "le lecteur lamba ne peut pas vérifier" C'est le festival des champions !

C'est ce que j'aime dans twitter, en lisant les coms je me sens appartenir à une espèce supérieure tellement c'est affligeant de bêtise pour la plupart.

----------


## noir_desir

> Ouais entre la vidéo de J.C qui dit qu'il sait ce que c'est que le harcèlement, qui redit plus ou moins ce qui est dit dans les articles le tout agrémenté de "mais bon attention aux sons de cloches" et en faisant une vidéo assez longue pour caser plusieurs pubs et l'autre qui suit les consignes de QD c'est vrai que c'est pas très glorieux les réactions.
> 
> 
> Ah et les réactions "c'est comme ça partout" ou bien "c'est pas un boulot de journalistes jv que de parler de ce qu'il se passe entre un gros patron et ses employés"...


Remarque putaclic facile, il vient bien de gameblague, on garde les mêmes réflexes.

----------


## Monsieur Cacao

> Mood twitter :
> Bande de journaleux islamo bobo gaucho complotiste. Le timing était parfait pour réduire dans la bout Quantic avant qu'ils sortent le jeu, bande de jaloux ! Tout ça pour faire du contenu payant putaclic. 
> 
> Et puis de toute façon :


Venant d'elle c'est assez savoureux, surtout quand on voit le contenu publi-rédactionnel  qu'elle pond régulièrement (sans même parler de ses proches...)

- - - Mise à jour - - -




> Ah et les réactions "c'est comme ça partout" ou bien "c'est pas un boulot de journalistes jv que de parler de ce qu'il se passe entre un gros patron et ses employés"...


LE problème c'est que pour eux "journaliste de jeux vidéos" ça se borne à critiquer/parler des jeux, point. On peut comprendre que ça les choque de voir des gens se faire chier à travailler un dossier de fond sans mêmes e faire payer en douce par un éditeur.
Le terme "journaliste" ne sert qu'à se la péter apparemment.

----------


## noir_desir

> Venant d'elle c'est assez savoureux, surtout quand on voit le contenu publi-rédactionnel  qu'elle pond régulièrement (sans même parler de ses proches...)
> 
> - - - Mise à jour - - -
> 
> 
> 
> LE problème c'est que pour eux "journaliste de jeux vidéos" ça se borne à critiquer/parler des jeux, point. On peut comprendre que ça les choque de voir des gens se faire chier à travailler un dossier de fond sans mêmes e faire payer en douce par un éditeur.
> Le terme "journaliste" ne sert qu'à se la péter apparemment.


LE problème c'est que pour eux "ménestrel du jeux vidéos" ça se borne à faire du publireportage de jeux, point. On peut comprendre que ça les choque de voir des gens se faire chier à travailler un dossier de fond sans mêmes e faire payer en douce par un éditeur.

----------


## Frypolar

Ah non, quand ça l’arrange il se dit volontiers journaliste.

----------


## Sylla

En même temps, un ménestrel c'est pas un mec qui joue de la flûte pour te divertir?  ::ninja::

----------


## Bah

Merci de RElire le tweet du mec de Quantic Dream 



> j'y bosse, c'est un torchon


il est va dans le sens de CPC  ::ninja::

----------


## Blackogg

Ah, ça perce à l'internationale https://arstechnica.com/gaming/2018/...quantic-dream/

Le French Magazine CanardPC est là pour filer des images NSFW à l'article  ::ninja::

----------


## Anonyme221030

> LE problème c'est que pour eux "journaliste de jeux vidéos" ça se borne à critiquer/parler des jeux, point. On peut comprendre que ça les choque de voir des gens se faire chier à travailler un dossier de fond sans mêmes e faire payer en douce par un éditeur.
> Le terme "journaliste" ne sert qu'à se la péter apparemment.


On peut tout de même se poser la question de l'intérêt de ce genre d'enquête dans un mag de jeux vidéo. L'article est intéressant - bien qu'à mon sens un peu à charge - mais quelque part je le verrais plus dans un journal "généraliste" (canard enchainé, le monde, mediapart, etc) car même si c'est une boîte qui fait des JV c'est un sujet économique et social. 
D'autant qu'il n'y a finalement rien de bien édifiant: une PME de 200 personnes qui a des anciens salariés mécontents, qui fait de l'optimisation fiscale et qui a une procédure en cours aux prud'hommes, malheureusement c'est pas vraiment un cas isolé en France. En fait ce serait même probablement plutôt la norme... D'autant qu'ils payent les heures sup' et ça pour le coup c'est clairement pas si commun, surtout dans le domaine plus vaste de l'informatique.

Au final ça tombe un peu mal dans un numéro qui contient, pour les jeux PC, seulement 5 tests "normaux" et 5 tests "brefs".

----------


## JeP

> En même temps, un ménestrel c'est pas un mec qui joue de la flûte pour te divertir?


Surtout du pipeau alors.

----------


## Grhyll

> On peut tout de même se poser la question de l'intérêt de ce genre d'enquête dans un mag de jeux vidéo. L'article est intéressant - bien qu'à mon sens un peu à charge - mais quelque part je le verrais plus dans un journal "généraliste" (canard enchainé, le monde, mediapart, etc) car même si c'est une boîte qui fait des JV c'est un sujet économique et social. 
> D'autant qu'il n'y a finalement rien de bien édifiant: une PME de 200 personnes qui a des anciens salariés mécontents, qui fait de l'optimisation fiscale et qui a une procédure en cours aux prud'hommes, malheureusement c'est pas vraiment un cas isolé en France. En fait ce serait même probablement plutôt la norme... D'autant qu'ils payent les heures sup' et ça pour le coup c'est clairement pas si commun, surtout dans le domaine plus vaste de l'informatique.


On peut se poser la question en effet, après c'est une question de choix éditorial. Moi je me suis posé la question de l'intérêt de ce genre d'enquête, et ma réponse perso c'est que ça m'intéresse vachement. J'adore tous les articles qui investiguent plus en profondeur que les tests (même si j'aime les tests aussi). 

Après l'excuse de "les autres le font aussi", je vote pour l'enterrer quelque part bien profond, y compris si elle est suivie d'un "...et en plus ils font ce truc bien que les autres font pas".

----------


## Yog-Sothoth

> On peut tout de même se poser la question de l'intérêt de ce genre d'enquête dans un mag de jeux vidéo. L'article est intéressant - bien qu'à mon sens un peu à charge - mais quelque part je le verrais plus dans un journal "généraliste" (canard enchainé, le monde, mediapart, etc) car même si c'est une boîte qui fait des JV c'est un sujet économique et social.


Je comprends mais je ne suis pas d'accord, c'est lié au milieu donc la façon de faire a aussi son importance.
Au même titre que les sujets déjà abordés par CPC sur les affaires de harcèlement, les babes, les licenciements abusifs dans d'autres studios, le machisme d'une partie des joueurs (majorité ?) et j'en oublie.

D'autres studios ont déjà été cités comme Rockstar... Et régulièrement des faits (avec le personnel, mais aussi magouilles fiscales etc...) sont pointés, venant d'EA, MS, Apple, Ubisoft et d'autres. Je trouve que ça a sa place.

Alors pourquoi le choix de Quantic ? C'est pas à moi de le dire puisque je l'ignore (!), mais il peut y avoir plusieurs raisons. Studio le plus fréquemment cité au début de l'enquête par les témoins, ou bien sa taille et la "respectabilité" de Cage ? Tout simplement parce qu'ils sont à Paris ?
Et on ignore ce que contiendront les prochains articles.

L'étranger en parle, et si d'autres journaux US ou UK faisaient des enquêtes sur leurs studios ?

Sur l'article de Carole que je ne connais pas, quand je lis "Dans une *bataille honnête*, les deux camps doivent pouvoir s’exprimer. Sauf qu’ici j’ai plus l’impression d’assister à la mise à mort d’un studio que *je juge brillant*..."
Humm ouais, l'objectivité ? La bataille honnête ? C'est ça ?

Rien que le terme "bataille honnête", on est dans un cas qui est aux prud'hommes, c'est pas une bagarre entre pokemons.
Elle a le droit d'écrire ce qu'elle veut, et des gens ont le droit de trouver que c'est con. D'ailleurs 2 ou 3 commentaires en dessous m'ont fait marrer.

On a parfaitement le droit de douter de CPC, de ne pas y voir vraiment de problème (c'est vrai que certains lecteurs subissent au moins autant dans leur emploi), savoir que ça se passe ailleurs, c'est pas une raison pour ne pas en parler.
Pour ma part, les photomontages par exemple, ne sont pas le genre de chose à me choquer et je pourrais être tenté de minimiser leur impact, sauf que je ne suis pas dans l'ambiance. C'est peut être pas si bon enfant, si ce sont souvent les mêmes pastichés, si c'est en rapport avec leur vie privée... Difficile à juger de notre point de vue.
Justement les prud'hommes trancheront.

En lisant l'encadré sur les délégués du personnel, je trouve leur réaction quand même étrange.

----------


## Anonyme221030

J'ai lu l'article sur le fonctionnement des projets des gros jeux AAA, c'est intéressant de voir l'envers du décor d'une industrie finalement très discrète, surtout si on on considère les sommes qu'elle brasse. S'attarder sur les conditions de travail qui ont l'air bien pourries est bienvenu, pour contrebalancer l'impression encore vivace que bosser dans le JV "c'est le rêve".


En revanche l'article sur Quantic Dream je suis désolé mais en le relisant c'est encore pire, c'est vraiment pas terrible. Déjà les illustrations putassières en en-tête, puis le passage sur les "pastiches" pour bien surfer sur la vague d'indignation post me-too et consorts, même si finalement on apprend que c'est le fait d'un type isolé (pompeusement décrit comme "plutôt en situation de pouvoir" alors qu'il n'est pas à la direction?) et pas du tout une culture de la boîte en question. Je passe sur le fait de bien charger un type sur une affaire dont on ne sait finalement rien et qui n'a pas encore été jugée  :Clap: 

La partie sur le fonctionnement interne de la boîte est déjà plus intéressante même si à charge vu qu'on a dans les interviews l'opposition classique patrons-anciens employés. Pourquoi ne pas être allé interroger des salariés en postes, leur avis n'était pas intéressant? Personne n'a voulu témoigné? Quant aux réponses des délégués du personnel balancées en encart après la conclusion de l'article, merci mais on peut se faire notre propre avis sur le ton de leur réponse, on n'a pas besoin de nous expliquer ce "qui ressemble fortement à une communication officielle"  :tired: 

Moi qui ne connaissait pas cette boîte non plus que ses jeux - vaguement vu tourner The Nomad Soul mais ça s'arrête là - et qui n'ait donc aucune bienveillance particulière pour elle je trouve que l'ardoise est bien chargée et le ton un peu caricatural. Soit Quantic Dream est vraiment une boîte de merde et ses patrons des salauds sans nom - et dans ce cas c'est mérité - soit, comme le laissent entendre les autres articles, cette tendance est généralisée à plus ou moins toute l'industrie et on peut se demander pourquoi c'est cette boîte en particulier qui ramasse des torrents de merde pour l'ensemble de l'industrie. Bref c'est un peu diffamatoire...

Après si c'est assumé tant mieux, mais bon j'attendais sans doute plus de prise de hauteur de la part de CPC.

----------


## Alab

> (pompeusement décrit comme "plutôt en situation de pouvoir" alors qu'il n'est pas à la direction?)


Il est délégué du personnel, aka le type vers qui tu t'adresses quand il y a un problème.  ::trollface:: 

- - - Mise à jour - - -




> Soit Quantic Dream est vraiment une boîte de merde et ses patrons des salauds sans nom - et dans ce cas c'est mérité - soit, comme le laissent entendre les autres articles, cette tendance est généralisée à plus ou moins toute l'industrie et on peut se demander pourquoi c'est cette boîte en particulier qui ramasse des torrents de merde pour l'ensemble de l'industrie. Bref c'est un peu diffamatoire...


Par industrie c'est le dev en général ou les boites de jv ? Peut être car ils ont eu l'info pour cette boite là et pas les autres, peut être parce que QD c'est un assez gros studio français qui jouit d'une certaine réputation à l'international donc ça permet d'assurer une réaction de la part du studio, des acteurs de cet univers, des professionnel du milieu en général. Si le Monde fait la même enquête au même moment c'est que ça commençait à sentir l’œuf pourri un peu trop fort, peut être parce qu'ils vont sortir un jeu bientôt donc il leur semblait important de prévenir les gens maintenant de ce qu'il se cache derrière plutôt qu'après coup.

Par contre ouais les photomontages je suis d'accord c'était ptet pas ultra obligé mais ça reste très cpc je trouve.  ::rolleyes:: 

- - - Mise à jour - - -

Parmi toutes les personnes de QD et autres qui ont réagi publiquement, certaines en ont profité pour répondre à votre appel ?



> Témoignages
> Si vous avez un autre éclairage à nous apporter sur votre quotidien chez Quantic Dream, ou que vous souhaitez nous parler de votre expérience dans l'industrie du jeu vidéo, qu'elle soit bonne ou mauvaise (car pour établir ce que l'industrie considère comme la règle, pour découvrir la normale et ce qui s’en écarte, on ne peut pas se contenter de témoignages négatifs), contactez-nous à l’adresse mail "temoignage" à "canardpc.com". Nous garantissons bien entendu la confidentialité des échanges.


(Je veux pas savoir qui ça serait ou si c'est en bien ou mal, juste savoir si ce message de fin d'article a été vraiment utile ?)

----------


## Groufac

> Soit Quantic Dream est vraiment une boîte de merde et ses patrons des salauds sans nom - et dans ce cas c'est mérité - soit, comme le laissent entendre les autres articles, cette tendance est généralisée à plus ou moins toute l'industrie et on peut se demander pourquoi c'est cette boîte en particulier qui ramasse des torrents de merde pour l'ensemble de l'industrie. Bref c'est un peu diffamatoire...
> 
> Après si c'est assumé tant mieux, mais bon j'attendais sans doute plus de prise de hauteur de la part de CPC.





> Par industrie c'est le dev en général ou les boites de jv ? Peut être car ils ont eu l'info pour cette boite là et pas les autres, peut être parce que QD c'est un assez gros studio français qui jouit d'une certaine réputation à l'international donc ça permet d'assurer une réaction de la part du studio, des acteurs de cet univers, des professionnel du milieu en général. Si le Monde fait la même enquête au même moment c'est que ça commençait à sentir l’œuf pourri un peu trop fort, peut être parce qu'ils vont sortir un jeu bientôt donc il leur semblait important de prévenir les gens maintenant de ce qu'il se cache derrière plutôt qu'après coup.


Y a aussi que cette boite est souvent présentée en modèle de l'industrie JV française, donc c'est pas étonnant qu'on s'intéresse à elle avant les autres.

Et il me semble que le partenariat avec mediapart court sur l'année 2018, donc c'est les premiers mais pas les derniers à être examinés  ::trollface::

----------


## Zapp le Grand

Vous le sentez arriver le chantage à l'embauche hein? Et qu'on va partir au Canada, car on peut pas virer le gens pour les reembaucher le lendemain afin de s'éviter des charges, et qu'on peut plus bidouiller les CDD trankilou... (et ca va noyer les histoires de harcèlement)

----------


## Groufac

OSEF c'est une PME  ::ninja::

----------


## Monsieur Cacao

> . Bref c'est un peu diffamatoire...
> 
> .


Non. Si c'est avéré y'a aucune diffamation.
Quand à savoir pourquoi c'est QD "qui prend" et pas un autre...Sérieux, quelque soit la société visée on aurait la même question par quelqu'un. A un mioment faut prendre des exemples concrets, pas juste "il se passe des trucs dans des boîtes mais on ne peut pas dire le nom sinon on va nous accuser de haine spécifique envers certaines", surtout si tu veux que ton article fasse un minimum sérieux (source, tout ça...). Accessoirement, vu que c'est une boîte française, il y a des chances que le contact soit plus facile par rapport à des jounruax français, sans même parler du fait que certains rédacteurs (CPC, le Monde ou autre) connaissaient peut être déjà des gens là-bas avant le reportage.
Et encore une fois, ce n'est pas parce que "tout le monde fait comme ça / pire" que ça invalide la possibilité  de pointer du doigt les dérives d'une entité spécifique....

----------


## Frypolar

> Par contre ouais les photomontages je suis d'accord c'était ptet pas ultra obligé mais ça reste très cpc je trouve.


C’est très bien d’avoir mis certains des photomontages. Tu te rends pas forcément compte avec juste une description et on peut toujours dire que c’est faux ou exagéré. Là t’as la preuve sous les yeux que non, ce n’est pas exagéré. Il faut montrer ce genre de saloperies. Ça permet aussi à d’autres personnes, qui se trouvent dans des situations similaires, de réaliser que ce n’est pas normal et que t’as le droit de l’ouvrir sur le sujet voire de démarrer une action en justice.

----------


## nova

J'ai vu passer pas mal de gens qui accusent en effet CPC (et les deux autres aka mediapart et le monde) de s'en prendre exprès à QD parce que QD serait le studio qui fait rager parce qu'ils gagnent plein de fric blablabla.

J'espere que Canard PC (et leurs collegues) vont leur répondre en pondant un article sur les conditions de travail d'un autre studio Français (les cibles sont nombreuses , on sait qu'à Ankama les conditions semblent étranges également, quid à Ubisoft ? Arkane ?).

- - - Mise à jour - - -




> J'ai lu l'article sur le fonctionnement des projets des gros jeux AAA, c'est intéressant de voir l'envers du décor d'une industrie finalement très discrète, surtout si on on considère les sommes qu'elle brasse. S'attarder sur les conditions de travail qui ont l'air bien pourries est bienvenu, pour contrebalancer l'impression encore vivace que bosser dans le JV "c'est le rêve".
> 
> 
> En revanche l'article sur Quantic Dream je suis désolé mais en le relisant c'est encore pire, c'est vraiment pas terrible. Déjà les illustrations putassières en en-tête, puis le passage sur les "pastiches" pour bien surfer sur la vague d'indignation post me-too et consorts, même si finalement on apprend que c'est le fait d'un type isolé (pompeusement décrit comme "plutôt en situation de pouvoir" alors qu'il n'est pas à la direction?) et pas du tout une culture de la boîte en question. Je passe sur le fait de bien charger un type sur une affaire dont on ne sait finalement rien et qui n'a pas encore été jugée 
> 
> La partie sur le fonctionnement interne de la boîte est déjà plus intéressante même si à charge vu qu'on a dans les interviews l'opposition classique patrons-anciens employés. Pourquoi ne pas être allé interroger des salariés en postes, leur avis n'était pas intéressant? Personne n'a voulu témoigné? Quant aux réponses des délégués du personnel balancées en encart après la conclusion de l'article, merci mais on peut se faire notre propre avis sur le ton de leur réponse, on n'a pas besoin de nous expliquer ce "qui ressemble fortement à une communication officielle" 
> 
> Moi qui ne connaissait pas cette boîte non plus que ses jeux - vaguement vu tourner The Nomad Soul mais ça s'arrête là - et qui n'ait donc aucune bienveillance particulière pour elle je trouve que l'ardoise est bien chargée et le ton un peu caricatural. Soit Quantic Dream est vraiment une boîte de merde et ses patrons des salauds sans nom - et dans ce cas c'est mérité - soit, comme le laissent entendre les autres articles, cette tendance est généralisée à plus ou moins toute l'industrie et on peut se demander pourquoi c'est cette boîte en particulier qui ramasse des torrents de merde pour l'ensemble de l'industrie. Bref c'est un peu diffamatoire...
> 
> Après si c'est assumé tant mieux, mais bon j'attendais sans doute plus de prise de hauteur de la part de CPC.


Tu racontes nimporte quoi mon dieu  :Facepalm: 

Les illustrations putassieres ? => ce sont les montages qu'ils ont trouvés prends toi en au fautif 
Le mec en situation de pouvoir => 15 ans de boite, cadre et délégué du personnel , il te faut quoi ? Et non c'est pas lui tout seul, il fait les montages mais ensuite ca rigole entre collegues , ca s'échange par mail etc... T'as déja travaillé en fait ?

----------


## Zapp le Grand

Le vrai problème, c'est qu'i lfaut attendre que 3 medias sérieux sortent ce genre de saloperies, pour que les gens prennent conscience que ce n'est pas normal, et que la Justice doit maintenant prendre la suite en main. Arrêtez de vous en prendre à la mauvaise cible bordel.

----------


## nova

Et j'avais pas vu le coup de l'optimisation fiscale  :Facepalm:  C'est de la fraude, pas de l'optimisation. L'optimisation ca serait de dire, bon bah on va ouvrir un bureau en pologne ca coutera moins cher. Faire des faux licenciement c'est une fraude.

----------


## Anonyme221030

> Les illustrations putassieres ? => ce sont les montages qu'ils ont trouvés prends toi en au fautif


C'est quoi cet argument sérieux? C'est un choix éditorial de mettre ces photos en en-tête de l'article et ça contribue à donner un certain ton à l'article. Quand tu couvres un sujet la médiocrité ou la bêtise de celui-ci n'est pas une excuse, sinon sur chaque reportage sur un conflit ou un accident de train on aurait des photos de corps martyrisés en couverture... "prenez vous en aux fautifs lol"  :Facepalm: 




> Le mec en situation de pouvoir => 15 ans de boite, cadre et délégué du personnel , il te faut quoi ? Et non c'est pas lui tout seul, il fait les montages mais ensuite ca rigole entre collegues , ca s'échange par mail etc... T'as déja travaillé en fait ?


Délégué du personnel c'est une situation de pouvoir? Ils sont nommés par la direction?  Quant au fait qu'il soit cadre ok à la rigueur, en admettant que tout le monde ne signe pas de contrats cadre comme c'est le cas dans l'informatique... Je passe sur ta tentative de me faire passer pour un guignol qui n'a jamais bossé, je rentre même pas dans ce jeu là.

Au final je ne sais pas pourquoi je te réponds en fait, vu le ton polémique que tu emploies. Si mon avis ne te plait pas c'est ton droit mais n'essaies pas de le marginaliser avec ce genre d'arguments minables, on est pas sur JV.com.

----------


## nova

> C'est quoi cet argument sérieux? C'est un choix éditorial de mettre ces photos en en-tête de l'article et ça contribue à donner un certain ton à l'article. Quand tu couvres un sujet la médiocrité ou la bêtise de celui-ci n'est pas une excuse, sinon sur chaque reportage sur un conflit ou un accident de train on aurait des photos de corps martyrisés en couverture... "prenez vous en aux fautifs lol" 
> 
> 
> Délégué du personnel c'est une situation de pouvoir? Ils sont nommés par la direction?  Quant au fait qu'il soit cadre ok à la rigueur, en admettant que tout le monde ne signe pas de contrats cadre comme c'est le cas dans l'informatique... Je passe sur ta tentative de me faire passer pour un guignol qui n'a jamais bossé, je rentre même pas dans ce jeu là.
> .


Justement s'il est élu par ses pairs, ca prouve qu'à mon avis il a le soutien au moins d'une partie de ses pairs. Donc la situation harcèlement de certains (je rappelle que c'est tout le service SI qui s'est barré d'un coup) me parait d'autant plus crédible. Et oui un délégué du personnel a un pouvoir très simple : il peut pas se faire virer facilement, ca explique aussi à mon avis en partie pourquoi la direction n'a pas réagi. Ca aurait été Toto le nouveau, il aurait vite dégagé à mon avis.

Mais quand on assimile une fraude à une optimisation fiscale on est mal placé pour parler d'argument minable.

----------


## Anonyme221030

> Mais quand on assimile une fraude à une optimisation fiscale on est mal placé pour parler d'argument minable.


Si c'est légal c'est de l'optimisation, pas une fraude. Or rien ne dit que les cas rapportés ne soient pas légaux. Légalité != moralité.

Je ne cautionne clairement pas ce genre de pratique qui consiste à se soustraire à l'impôt mais il ne faut pas tomber dans l'angélisme non plus, c'est un phénomène répandu. Personnellement j'ai vu ou entendu des pratiques pires, qui plus est utilisées de façon systématique (pas 5 ou 6 fois comme dans l'exemple des licenciements) et ça n'a jamais fini dans un journal malheureusement...

----------


## nova

> Si c'est légal c'est de l'optimisation, pas une fraude. Or rien ne dit que les cas rapportés ne soient pas légaux. Légalité != moralité.
> sement...


Mais non c'est pas légal ils font des faux . On licencie pas pour faute un salarié qui est d'accord pour etre licencié .

Et le couplet de "lol ils font pire ailleurs " c'est de le degré 0 de l'argumentation.

----------


## Anonyme221030

C'est ton avis, personnellement je trouve que ça relève de l'anecdote.

En revanche la partie sur les conditions de travail aurait mérité d'être plus approfondie et confirmée via des interviews de gens en poste. Espérons que ce sera fait dans un autre article du dossier.

----------


## Monsieur Cacao

> C'est quoi cet argument sérieux? C'est un choix éditorial de mettre ces photos en en-tête de l'article et ça contribue à donner un certain ton à l'article. Quand tu couvres un sujet la médiocrité ou la bêtise de celui-ci n'est pas une excuse, sinon sur chaque reportage sur un conflit ou un accident de train on aurait des photos de corps martyrisés en couverture... "prenez vous en aux fautifs lol" 
> 
> .


Effectivement,  :Facepalm: 
Le rapport entre un accident de train et du harcèlement au travail ? Dans le premier cas il me semble que t'as aucun intérêt quelconque à foutre des photos chocs de blessés ou morts, ça ne sert en rien le papier.  Par contre si tu parles de harcèlement et que tu as des preuves concrètes de celui-ci (ici des photomontages), là au contraire ça permet d'appuyer sur le problème plutôt que de laisser les gens dans le flou à i maginer n'importe quoi...

----------


## tnr

Je trouve que cet article sur Quantic Dreams a toute sa place dans un journal ou un magazine de jeux vidéo, quand bien même on considérerait celui-ci comme purement destiné à des consommateurs (ce qui n'est pas ma conception). J'achète peu de jeux vidéo mais comme consommateur de ceux-ci comme en général, j'aime savoir qui est derrière ce que j'achète. Au marché, je préfère acheter à de bonne personnes qu'à l'idiot du village qui se gare toujours sur les places pour handicapés avec son énorme pick-up. J'évite de commander sur Amazon et je préfère acheter auprès d'entreprises socialement plus vertueuses (pour ce que j'en sais). En tant que lecteur de journaux, j'attends d'un journal sur les jeux vidéo d'en apprendre plus sur l'univers du jeu vidéo et cet article sur Quantic Dreams y contribue. Enfin, en tant que citoyen, je trouve que cet article est nécessaire à la fois dans les journaux généralistes et dans les spécialisés.

Abonné à Mediapart, j'ai lu les deux articles et ma préférence va à celui de CanardPC. J'ai pourtant apprécié les deux, celui de Maria Kalash comme celui de Mathilde Goanec et Dan Israel, mais sans pouvoir argumenter précisément j'ai eu le sentiment d'un traitement plus clair, plus juste et plus équilibré de la part de la première. Au bénéfice de Mediapart, la longueur de leur article leur a permis d'être plus complet (d'où peut-être mon impression d'un manque de clarté) et passé les premiers paragraphe leur traitement s'est aussi fait équilibré. Globalement, les mêmes éléments se retrouvent dans les deux articles. La difficulté venait pour les trois journaux de traiter en fait des affaires différentes concernant toutes Quantic Dreams : l'affaire du Délégué du Personnel boîteux, l'affaire des conditions de travail et les fraudes sur les licenciements, ces deux dernières pouvant être rassemblées dans un vaste "les RH aujourd'hui". Les images en haut (je lis sur PC) ne m'ont pas choqué mais je n'ai compris de quoi il s'agissait qu'après. Le seul bémol pour moi est à la une, où le découpage de cette bannière a fait apparaître en gros une insanité. Le fait de donner à voir ces images est un choix important mais à mon avis le bon : les descriptions écrites ont tendance à rendre les choses plus crues et les voir m'a permis de me rendre compte des faits avec plus de finesse que lorsque j'ai lu l'article de Mediapart. J'aurais par contre apprécié un exposé plus précis sur ce qui aurait pu être attendu comme réaction de la part de la direction, pourquoi pour le DP est fautif, etc. Cela dit, j'ai conscience du nombre de caractères limités et des choix à faire donc ça ne m'attriste pas trop, d'autant que j'ai déjà ces informations dans leur majorité. J'ai aussi bien conscience qu'obtenir des entretiens avec des gens en poste est une gageure, y compris dans le cadre de l'anonymat. Personnellement, c'est aussi pour ce genre d'articles que je me suis récemment abonné. Je ne consomme que relativement peu de jeux vidéo et ma consommation devrait aller en diminuant donc les tests me sont certes très utiles (pour faire mon choix par exemple) mais ne font pas tout l'intérêt du journal. Enfin, dans les essais de jeux comme sur les autres sujets et dna sle s autres journaux, j'attends d'un journaliste qu'il ne laisse jamais de côté la plus importante de ses compétences : "fouille-merde".

P.S. : Il y a quand même un passage de l'article de Mediapart que j'aurais vraiment aimé voir dans CPC, quand le patron est interrogé sur l'ambiance sexiste supposée dans l'entreprise. Le voici :



> Il [David Cage] rappelle que sa femme est salariée dans l’entreprise et réfute totalement que l’ambiance puisse être comparée à celle d’« un vestiaire de rugby ». Une prise de position ferme, mais légèrement nuancée du fait qu’elle se tient juste devant un tableau blanc orné du dessin d’un phallus faisant « prout ».

----------


## Zerger

Si seulement je pouvais dessiner la même chose sur le mur de mon bureau.... Une bite avec des ailes et un halo  :Bave:

----------


## Howii

> Je ne cautionne clairement pas ce genre de pratique qui consiste à se soustraire à l'impôt mais il ne faut pas tomber dans l'angélisme non plus, c'est un phénomène répandu. Personnellement j'ai vu ou entendu des pratiques pires, qui plus est utilisées de façon systématique (pas 5 ou 6 fois comme dans l'exemple des licenciements) et ça n'a jamais fini dans un journal malheureusement...


Et donc pour toi ça légitime le fait de ne pas en parler ?

En tout cas c'est terrible sur les réseaux sociaux. Entre les fanboys de QD qui s'en tapent, clament qu'ils n'ont pas lu les articles mais balancent sans honte qu'il ne faut pas écouter ces pseudo-journalistes qui veulent salir la boite, les fanboys de J.C. et autres influenceurs qui gobent toutes les conneries qu'on leur raconte tant que ça ne salit pas l'image du JV, les débats ne volent pas bien haut.

Mention spéciale à Chièze qui crache tranquillement sur le boulot de ses anciens collègues. Vive le pognon.

Et je suis très content de voir des articles comme ça dans CanardPC. On a passé l'âge du magazine qui ne se contente que de noter un produit de consommation. Et l'offre est pléthorique si c'est toujours ce que vous recherchez.

----------


## nova

> Et donc pour toi ça légitime le fait de ne pas en parler ?
> 
> En tout cas c'est terrible sur les réseaux sociaux. Entre les fanboys de QD qui s'en tapent, clament qu'ils n'ont pas lu les articles mais balancent sans honte qu'il ne faut pas écouter ces pseudo-journalistes qui veulent salir la boite, les fanboys de J.C. et autres influenceurs qui gobent toutes les conneries qu'on leur raconte tant que ça ne salit pas l'image du JV, les débats ne volent pas bien haut.
> 
> Mention spéciale à Chièze qui crache tranquillement sur le boulot de ses anciens collègues. Vive le pognon.
> 
> Et je suis très content de voir des articles comme ça dans CanardPC. On a passé l'âge du magazine qui ne se contente que de noter un produit de consommation. Et l'offre est pléthorique si c'est toujours ce que vous recherchez.


Jc est pote avec David Cage depuis longue date. Aucune surprise de le voir le défendre.

----------


## Zapp le Grand

> Et donc pour toi ça légitime le fait de ne pas en parler ?
> 
> En tout cas c'est terrible sur les réseaux sociaux. Entre les fanboys de QD qui s'en tapent, clament qu'ils n'ont pas lu les articles mais balancent sans honte qu'il ne faut pas écouter ces pseudo-journalistes qui veulent salir la boite, les fanboys de J.C. et autres influenceurs qui gobent toutes les conneries qu'on leur raconte tant que ça ne salit pas l'image du JV, les débats ne volent pas bien haut.
> 
> Mention spéciale à Chièze qui crache tranquillement sur le boulot de ses anciens collègues. Vive le pognon.
> 
> Et je suis très content de voir des articles comme ça dans CanardPC. On a passé l'âge du magazine qui ne se contente que de noter un produit de consommation. Et l'offre est pléthorique si c'est toujours ce que vous recherchez.


Ce qui est très inquiétant, c'est que les gens mettent au même niveau un travail journalistique de fond, mené par 3 journaux, avec des ragots qu'on trouverait sur Twitter (mention spéciale à Quintaine, qui le dit clairement sur son site). La "masse" ne fait plus la différence, et tout est assimlié à de l'information. Les réseaux sociaux (et les influenceurs) ont vraiment un sale boulot de merde sur notre comportement et notre rapport à l'information (même si les journaux ne sont pas innocents non plus)

----------


## Monsieur Cacao

En même temps c'est pas comme si JC cachait ce qu'il est depuis qu'il a repris en main Gameblog. Un "malin" qui a compris que bosser sérieusement ne rapportait pas assez, contrairement à la location de son cul au plus offrant.

----------


## Howii

> Ce qui est très inquiétant, c'est que les gens mettent au même niveau un travail journalistique de fond, mené par 3 journaux, avec des ragots qu'on trouverait sur Twitter (mention spéciale à Quintaine, qui le dit clairement sur son site). La "masse" ne fait plus la différence, et tout est assimlié à de l'information. Les réseaux sociaux (et les influenceurs) ont vraiment un sale boulot de merde sur notre comportement et notre rapport à l'information (même si les journaux ne sont pas innocents non plus)


Oui clairement personne n'est blanc (sauf chez Fdesouche  ::ninja::  ), mais je continue de trouver hallucinant que les influenceurs aient ... ben ... tant d'influence. Pouvoir réfuter le travail de vrais journaliste d'un simple tweet et y entrainer autant de monde, c'est impressionnant.

Après c'est p't'être aussi parce que c'est nouveau comme type d'article dans un magazine JV. Les joueurs (surtout ceux habitués au modèle gratos sur le net) sont habitués à plus de complaisance et des articles qui ne font que relayer la com' des éditeurs, avec les annonces de nouveaux jeux, features, dates de sortie. Les joueurs se calmeront peut-être avec les prochains articles et surtout les répercussions de tout ça.

----------


## Ahramir

> Délégué du personnel c'est une situation de pouvoir? Ils sont nommés par la direction?


Dans un milieu "dépolitisé" comme celui du JV, les gens ne font pas la queue pour prendre ce genre de responsabilités. De plus, même si quelqu'un se présentait contre lui, le copain du patron est appuyé par un soutien charismatique et en position d'autorité sur les votants, sans compter l'avantage de l'ancienneté. C'est très pratique pour un patron de pouvoir mettre qui il veut à la représentation du personnel (encore plus avec la nouvelle loi travail où tout se négocie avec eux), et c'est souvent très facile.

----------


## Wulfstan

> Pourquoi ne pas être allé interroger des salariés en postes, leur avis n'était pas intéressant? Personne n'a voulu témoigné?


Hum...




> [...] Des témoins en poste pendant cette période nous ont confirmé [...]





> [...] les témoins, que nous avons interrogés sur les relations entre travailleurs au sein du studio [...]





> [...] À mesure des échanges et discussions [...]





> [...] nous racontait un salarié [...]





> [...] que nous avons entendu auprès de nos témoins [...]





> [...] de l’avis de salariés actuels [...]





> [...] chez les développeurs qui nous en ont parlé [...]





> [...] pris connaissance de bulletins de salaire de l’année 2017 [...]





> [...] quand vous discutez avec des salariés [...]





> [...] les témoignages que nous avons recueillis [...]





> [...] des témoins nous rapportent avoir été convoqués oralement [...]





> [...] ne correspond pas tout à fait aux déclarations de nos témoins [...]


Sinon c'est bien de lire l'article qu'on commente. "Témoins" ne veut pas nécessairement signifier "anciens salariés", hein...




> (pompeusement décrit comme "plutôt en situation de pouvoir" alors qu'il n'est pas à la direction?)


Si tu penses que seuls des membres de la direction ont du pouvoir dans une entreprise, tôt ou tard tu vas avoir un choc.

----------


## tenshu

Si on évacue l'affaire des photomontages, le reste de l'article rappelle douloureusement que c'est le quotidien de la plus part des boites du milieu de l'informatique (coucou la SYNTEC numérique*).

Je pense que beaucoup d'entre nous ne sont même plus choqué par ce genre de description : salaires quasi indignes pour les boulots les moins en tension, contrats jetables, h supp forcées et pas payées, représentants du personnel en collusion avec la direction ... lorsqu'il y en a, licenciements sales et magouilleux, arnaque aux charges sociales/crédit impôt recherche/..., utilisation de stagiaires/apprentis pour du travail quasi dissimulé, etc.

Certains sont déjà en train de se demander pourquoi cette boite et pas une autre parmi les pires ?
A contrario je pense qu'on s'en fout, tout ces gens sont des fieffés voleurs qui n'hésites pas à jouer de leur ascendance sur les travailleurs et à les épuiser à la tache pour s'enrichir.

Merci à la rédac des les exposer, j'hésite toujours a garder un abonnement par ce que le papier ne me convient plus et le nouveau site ne me plait pas beaucoup, mais franchement pour ce genre de papier je peux encore rester un moment.



* Où le chiffre d'affaire par salarié est parmi les plus élevés.

----------


## Nicolus

> Ouais entre la vidéo de J.C qui dit qu'il sait ce que c'est que le harcèlement, qui redit plus ou moins ce qui est dit dans les articles le tout agrémenté de "mais bon attention aux sons de cloches" et en faisant une vidéo assez longue pour caser plusieurs pubs et l'autre qui suit les consignes de QD c'est vrai que c'est pas très glorieux les réactions.
> 
> 
> Spoiler Alert! 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...


C'est assez énorme à lire quand même. "Journaliste verreux"  "Calomnier" "Mail accusateur de 3 journalistes des milieux parisiens" "Ne vous laissez pas avoir par la méchanceté et la bêtise de ce futur article"  "Au nom de  la vérité"  :Facepalm:   :Mellow2:  On peut avoir du rab?

----------


## The Number 9

> cette tendance est généralisée à plus ou moins toute l'industrie et on peut se demander pourquoi c'est cette boîte en particulier qui ramasse des torrents de merde pour l'ensemble de l'industrie. Bref c'est un peu diffamatoire...


J'ai du mal à voir en quoi ce serait diffamatoire.


C'est le 1er article d'une (longue ?) série. C'est peut être un peu tôt pour conclure qu'elle est la seule à prendre pour toutes les autres.
2 articles (je n'ai pas du tout lu celui de mediapart) rappellent très rapidement que la boite est actuellement en procès aux prudhommes. Attention, je vais une supposition très osée là. Mais, peut être que si l'article sort maintenant, c'est pour faire écho à l'actualité (surtout quand tu travailles en collaboration avec des rédactions qui ne sont pas attachées aux JV).

----------


## Pandarkvador

Perso les problèmes de Quantic Dreams m’intéressent et m’inquiètent beaucoup moins que cet article  ::sad::  :
https://www.canardpc.com/373/la-dist...rd-du-naufrage

Canard PC doit survivre quoiqu'il arrive  :Manif:  :Manif:  :Manif:

----------


## Chaussette

> https://www.canardpc.com/373/la-dist...rd-du-naufrage
> 
> Canard PC doit survivre quoiqu'il arrive


Woah, il manque un truc ultra important dans cet article, voir critique : quels solutions sont envisageables pour aider CPC ?

Est-ce que le fait de s'abonner au journal papier permet à CPC de s'affranchir de ce distributeur ?
Est-ce que le distributeur s'occupe aussi de l'impression (dans ce cas c'est cuit) ?
S'ils ne s'occupent "que" de distribuer CPC dans les points de vente, alors le fait de s'abonner plutôt que d'acheter le magazine en point de vente permettra à CPC de passer cette période moins douloureusement ?

----------


## Zerger

Dans l'article, il est dit qu'il y aura une annonce à venir pour ceux qui veulent soutenir

----------


## Chaussette

Ah oui, j'ai lu un peu vite la dernière phrase effectivement  ::w00t::

----------


## Howii

> Perso les problèmes de Quantic Dreams m’intéressent et m’inquiètent beaucoup moins que cet article  :
> https://www.canardpc.com/373/la-dist...rd-du-naufrage
> 
> Canard PC doit survivre quoiqu'il arrive


C'est un complot des éditeurs pour faire couler le magazine !

----------


## Monsieur Cacao

Lu le dossier sur QD.
Hé bé, j'ai beau bossé dans l'informatique avec que du poilu et même si on a aussi nos passages un peu con-beaufs, on est vachement vachement loin de ce qui est décrit. Ca fait vraiment pitié la mentalité de certains là-bas...
Et l'excuse du "oui bon jv pression grand enfant potache" nope. Y'a plein de manières de décompresser et rigoler sans faire des photomontages débiles dénué de goleri ou traiter amicalement ses confrères de "p****"
EMOTION
Et les coups des licenciements arrangés, l'augmentation et le pognon dans la poche du DG viré/réembauché, mais sérieusement...Même si légalement ils ont une faille qui leur permet de s'en tirer, c'est tout simplement honteux. Surtout quand on paye ses employés au lance-pierre...Avant de se préoccuper de faire ressentir des émotions aux autres, Mr Cage devrait se préoccuper de celles de ses employés...Ca ne fait que me conforter dans l'image du prétentieux égocentrique qui n'en a rien à battre des autres, tant qu'il est sous les caméras et que le pognon rentre bien en poche.

----------


## meromorf

Quand le Canard PC voulut se faire aussi gros que le Canard Enchaîné

...

"il ne peut en rester qu'un"

----------


## Monsieur Cacao

Le PC enchaîné ?

----------


## Phenixy

> Perso les problèmes de Quantic Dreams m’intéressent et m’inquiètent beaucoup moins que cet article  :
> https://www.canardpc.com/373/la-dist...rd-du-naufrage
> 
> Canard PC doit survivre quoiqu'il arrive


C'est vraiment du racket putain. D'ailleurs, qu'est-ce qui empêche un acteur privé de monter sa propre boîte de distribution et de concurrencer Presstalis avec des prix plus bas? C'est réglementé?

----------


## Rouxbarbe

QD en prend de la place sur ce topic! Personne pour jouer les madame Irma et commenter sur l'annonce fracassante de l'édito "préparer une toute nouvelle formule de Canard PC, que vous découvrirez dès le prochain numéro"?

Un mag sans tests/critiques, avec uniquement des dossiers de fond et des "synthés" sur tous les hauts de pages?

Une formule vintage avec un DVD de supers démos et trailers?

Une peluche fournie avec chaque abonnement et un gadget à chaque numéro?

Allez, mon souhait le plus fou: le retour des vidéos Gilbert Software  :Mellow2:

----------


## terciperix

Il ne serait pas possible pour CanardPC de fonder leur propre boite d'édition qui regrouperait tous les petits magazines ?

Est-ce que la version numérique est indépendante de Presstalis ? En d'autre termes est-ce que si on s'abonne à la version numérique c'est mieux financièrement pour CPC ?

"Elle nous force à une conclusion : dans sa forme actuelle, notre existence va probablement être menacée au cours de l’année 2018."

C'est pour ça que je demande.

C'est triste de voir que partout il y a une sorte d'hégémonie qui s'établit et qui érafle les différences pour mieux les gober vivantes.

----------


## Maria Kalash

> D'ailleurs, qu'est-ce qui empêche un acteur privé de monter sa propre boîte de distribution et de concurrencer Presstalis avec des prix plus bas? C'est réglementé?


Ceci : https://fr.wikipedia.org/wiki/Loi_Bichet
Le point de départ c'est plutôt une idée sympa, c'est pour assurer une forme d'égalité dans la distribution des journaux papiers. Après, entre la volonté du législateur et les faits, il arrive que des écarts se créent.

----------


## Janer

> Ceci : https://fr.wikipedia.org/wiki/Loi_Bichet
> Le point de départ c'est plutôt une idée sympa, c'est pour assurer une forme d'égalité dans la distribution des journaux papiers. Après, entre la volonté du législateur et les faits, il arrive que des écarts se créent.


Ouch.

Là concrètement, quand je suis abonné, l'argent va à vous directement? J'ai commandé un hors-série en ligne, l'argent va à vous directement aussi?

----------


## RedGuff

Bonjour.  ::): 
Par rapport à la "situation de la presse", un appel au Président de la République ou à la télévision est-il envisagé ?

----------


## Nilsou

Sauf que si ça se trouve c'est très lié à la "chasse au fake news" qui a lieu en France et aux USA, volonté pas très camouflée de recadrer l'info "alternative/indépendante etc..." et de centrer l'info disponible autour de quelques grands titres et de la parole officielle. (quand sur le net les algos de déréférencement du non-officiel tournent à plein régime). 
Dans cette "ambiance" globale, est-il envisageable d'imaginer que le fait de foutre un bon gros coups dans les petits journaux via l'aspect financier fait également partis de ce tout ? Peut-être un peu trop complotiste ?  ::unsure:: 
Quoiqu'il en soit, si c'est ça, un appel au gouvernement n'aura, évidemment, aucun effet...

Dans tout les cas je serais bien curieux d'avoir le détail de la prise de décision chez Presstalis. Qui a pris la décision, dans quel contexte etc..., quels sont les chiffres derrières ? L'article de CPC nous donnent finalement trop peu d'info et emploie beaucoup de conditionnel, on ne sait même  pas à la lecture de l'article si la trésorerie de Presstalis était vraiment à sec ou si il s'agit d'une supposition de CPC, si l'info est dispo ou non, etc etc ...
Même si à coté ça parait tout à fait crédible, ça fait déjà des années que la presse papier a du mal financièrement... et que Presstalis est accusé d’être une usine à gaz inefficace ... Difficile de discerner la palette d'événements menant à cette situation. J'aurais bien aimé que CPC face plusieurs pages sur ce point, ça me semblait quand même être la nouvelle la plus marquante du numéro.

edit : bon en pratique les dernières news semblent dire que Presstalis va être "sauvée" même si les modalités du sauvetage semblent encore à définir ... je vois mal ce qu'un sauvetage ponctuel va faire mais bon ...

Pour les curieux, j'ai trouvé ça sur médiapart qui semble faire un peu le tour du sujet en récent, mais bon, ça ne semble pas non plus être forcement très objectif : https://blogs.mediapart.fr/schwartze...scandale-detat

Une autre question : n'est-il pas possible de passer sur la messagerie lyonnaise (mlp) ? Qu'est-ce qui empeche ainsi de se defaire totalement de Presstalis ?

----------


## RedGuff

@Nilsou : on n'est pas parano si c'est vrai, mais la coïncidence est très troublante...

----------


## Monsieur Cacao

AVant de voir du complot, regardez comment les magazines papiers se vendent depuis quelques années et l'essor d'internet...
Pas besoin de chercher plus loin pour expliquer les problèmes de rentabilité...

----------


## Enax

> Le seul rempart, c’est vous : John Stark


Midwinter ça se passe avant ou après ASOIAF ?  ::blink::

----------


## LaVaBo

Haaaannn Moquette il a traduit «lend lease» par «crédit bail». Je suis désolé mais non, monsieur Moquette, il y a des limites au trou de mémoire (preview IL-2 battle of quelquepart).

----------


## Guy Moquette

> Haaaannn Moquette il a traduit «lend lease» par «crédit bail». Je suis désolé mais non, monsieur Moquette, il y a des limites au trou de mémoire (preview IL-2 battle of quelquepart).


Coupable. Je plaide l'étourderie, msieur le juge.  
C'est bien à la loi du "prêt-bail" que je faisais référence, qui a permis à la glorieuse armée soviétique de recevoir tous les camions, avions et armements divers de la part des Alliés (qui les trouvaient souvent mauvais, inadaptés ou dépassés, parce que fallait pas trop déconner non plus).
Pour la peine, je m'auto-flagellerai en volant exclusivement en I-16 pendant 8 jours.

----------


## Littleusher

Plutôt d'accord avec l'article sur pubg xD, au final je m'y suis mit un peu parce que tout le monde y joue, deux solutions, ou tu vas au centre de la map en sortant de l'avion et tu meurs direct, ou tu vas en périphérie là où y a personne, et tu passes ton temps à faire un marathon pour pas te faire rattraper par la zone, et c'est bien dommage  ::'(:

----------


## Zapp le Grand

> Plutôt d'accord avec l'article sur pubg xD, au final je m'y suis mit un peu parce que tout le monde y joue, deux solutions, ou tu vas au centre de la map en sortant de l'avion et tu meurs direct, ou tu vas en périphérie là où y a personne, et tu passes ton temps à faire un marathon pour pas te faire rattraper par la zone, et c'est bien dommage


Ou tu viens sur Mumble pour jouer en Squad. Le jeu en Solo sur PUBG est complètement différente de l'expérience que tu auras à plusieurs. Vraiment.

----------


## Alab

Je suis sur mumble et ya personne.  :Emo:

----------


## Rouxbarbe

> Je suis sur mumble et ya personne.


Attends qu'on rentre du boulot aussi  :^_^:

----------


## ERISS

> Certains sont déjà en train de se demander pourquoi cette boite et pas une autre parmi les pires ?


Question de dignité: nous savons que nous sommes privilégiés et que ça ne peut plus durer de l'être autant, donc nous acceptons de l'être moins, mais nous n'acceptons pas d'être en plus insultés par ceux qui en profitent pour augmenter leurs propres privilèges (au détriment de tout le monde, dont la survie globale).

----------


## Freddy Sirocco

> Pour ma part, les photomontages par exemple, ne sont pas le genre de chose à me choquer et je pourrais être tenté de minimiser leur impact, sauf que je ne suis pas dans l'ambiance. C'est peut être pas si bon enfant, si ce sont souvent les mêmes pastichés, si c'est en rapport avec leur vie privée... Difficile à juger de notre point de vue.
> Justement les prud'hommes trancheront.
> 
> En lisant l'encadré sur les délégués du personnel, je trouve leur réaction quand même étrange.


Mouais, ils sont vachement insultants quand même ces photomontages.

- - - Mise à jour - - -




> J'ai lu l'article sur le fonctionnement des projets des gros jeux AAA, c'est intéressant de voir l'envers du décor d'une industrie finalement très discrète, surtout si on on considère les sommes qu'elle brasse. S'attarder sur les conditions de travail qui ont l'air bien pourries est bienvenu, pour contrebalancer l'impression encore vivace que bosser dans le JV "c'est le rêve".


Après y'a un conflit de génération entre les "anciens" et les "nouveaux", comme dans beaucoup de boites. Les anciens qui ne comprennent pas les revendications légitimes des nouveaux parce qu'ils n'ont pas la même notion de la "valeur travail" et le fait que les studios grossissent mais que les anciens bossent toujours comme a leurs débuts avec seulement 20 personnes dans le studio.

----------


## Zapp le Grand

AHHHH enfin, le chantage à l'emploi, j'ai eu peur qu'ils n'utilisent pas ce gros argument de merde quand même.

https://twitter.com/QUANTIC_DREAM/st...36338517381120

----------


## Rouxbarbe

> AHHHH enfin, le chantage à l'emploi, j'ai eu peur qu'ils n'utilisent pas ce gros argument de merde quand même.
> 
> https://twitter.com/QUANTIC_DREAM/st...36338517381120


Les réponses de certains  :Facepalm:  Toujours la facilité de s'enflammer au lieu d'avancer des arguments et de tenter de créer un débat qui ferait avancer les choses... Bon ok un débat sur Twitter ça irait ptet pas loin  ::|:

----------


## Alab

> AHHHH enfin, le chantage à l'emploi, j'ai eu peur qu'ils n'utilisent pas ce gros argument de merde quand même.
> 
> https://twitter.com/QUANTIC_DREAM/st...36338517381120


"Where is the non baguette version ?"  ::XD::

----------


## Getz

> "Where is the non baguette version ?"


"Appuyez sur X pour attaquer en diffamation"  :^_^:

----------


## Frypolar

> AHHHH enfin, le chantage à l'emploi, j'ai eu peur qu'ils n'utilisent pas ce gros argument de merde quand même.
> 
> https://twitter.com/QUANTIC_DREAM/st...36338517381120


On a accès aux décisions des Prud’hommes ?

----------


## Nicolus

> On a accès aux décisions des Prud’hommes ?


La même. Je serais curieux de voir en quoi consistaient les 2  plaintes pour lesquelles  les plaignants ont été deboutés, et le jugement rendu.

----------

